# Brian Bowman...Finland?!



## LadyFlynt (Jul 20, 2005)

(Okay, I know it hasn't been a "whole" week, but I did pretty well, it helped being away, but now I'm back by some minor neccessities).

Brian, we just received our history/literature curriculum yesterday. This year we are doing "Exploring Countries and Cultures" (geography) before continuing with the classical cycle of history.

Amoung the countries listed for us to "visit" is Norway. Hahaha, guess what! My g-grandmother came from Finland...so I'm adding it to that chapter. Since very little has been passed down in my family I was wondering if I could ask a few questions of your wife for when we get to that section?


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 20, 2005)

Colleen,

I'll speak with Anne about this. Please U2U me for further discussion.


Peace

[Edited on 7-20-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 20, 2005)

U2U'd and thanks...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 20, 2005)

Norway my homeland. You can visit my city 

blade


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 20, 2005)

You lived in Norway?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 20, 2005)

No my family its called Brandal,Norway its by Alesund,Noway,


----------

